# Possible help for vaginal dryness and pain



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

Vaginal dryness and pain during intercourse is a common problem with menopause. Here is an interesting article on an alternative to estrogen treatment. Check it out. (I have no monetary interest in this treatment. However, I have used bio-identical hormones for years to successfully treat several issues I had because of menopause.)

DHEA Viable Alternative to Estrogen for Vaginal Distress with Menopause - Bioidentical Hormone Experts


----------

